
Guardians of the Galaxy: The Unacknowledged Legislators of the Online World - jkuria
https://www.economist.com/books-and-arts/2019/06/15/the-unacknowledged-legislators-of-the-online-world
======
blacksqr
"Poets are the hierophants of an unapprehended inspiration; the mirrors of the
gigantic shadows which futurity casts upon the present; the words which
express what they understand not; the trumpets which sing to battle, and feel
not what they inspire; the influence which is moved not, but moves. Poets are
the unacknowledged legislators of the world."

\--Percy Shelley, "A Defense of Poetry"

